# Tipping



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

If you put a sign in your vehicle saying "tips are not expected but appreciate", I would not tip on principal! If you are doing the job you are being paid for, and someone wants to show you how well you have done, FINE!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

You just got yourself 4 stars


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> You just got yourself 4 stars


Why is that?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> If you put a sign in your vehicle saying "tips are not expected but appreciate", I would not tip on principal! If you are doing the job you are being paid for, and someone wants to show you how well you have done, FINE!


So if there was no sign, then you would tip?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Driving for uber is horrible, therefore it is important not to tip your driver. By withholding a tip, you'll help them realize sooner, that they are wasting their lives for nothing. 

By not tipping, you are actually doing them a favor.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Principle reindeer's arse. Cheapo.

Other establishments have to jars on the counter asking for it, even though they get paid for the job they are doing. And people tip them by putting the $$ in their tip jar. Those who use the principle excuse are bunch of cheap arse losers who wouldn't tip anyway.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> If you put a sign in your vehicle saying "tips are not expected but appreciate", I would not tip on principal! If you are doing the job you are being paid for, and someone wants to show you how well you have done, FINE!


Settle down, Mr. Pink.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

Altima ATL said:


> So if there was no sign, then you would tip?


Yes I would, if the driver was not an A hole. Just being nice would get a tip from me. And not a dollar!


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> Yes I would, if the driver was not an A hole. Just being nice would get a tip from me. And not a dollar!


So the sign would not be directed at you - as you would normally tip.

The sign would be directed at those who do not normally tip.

No harm - no foul.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> Why is that?


The rule of thumb around this forum is 4 stars for a non-tipper.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Part of the issue is that fUber has outright encouraged people to NOT tip and has misinformed the public that somehow fUber tips the driver. The sign lets the PAX know....it's ok to tip


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Roslyn said:


> If you put a sign in your vehicle saying "tips are not expected but appreciate", I would not tip on principal! If you are doing the job you are being paid for, and someone wants to show you how well you have done, FINE!


A principal is the man or woman who runs a school. I imagine you never did tip your principal.

If you got a normal safe ride home, you should tip your driver, on principle.



Roslyn said:


> Yes I would, if the driver was not an A hole. Just being nice would get a tip from me. And not a dollar!


A whole penny, then? Or would you cut the penny in half?

If it bruises your entitled, participation-trophy little ego to have to see a sign inside another person's car that is safely carrying you to your destination, you can keep your penny as far as any of us cares. DOn't be an A-hole and tip, and you might get 5 stars.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> If you put a sign in your vehicle saying "tips are not expected but appreciate", I would not tip on principal! If you are doing the job you are being paid for, and someone wants to show you how well you have done, FINE!


Exactly! At less than $1 a mile, we are NOT getting paid for the job we are doing, THEREFORE, we should get a tip (among other reasons). If I was getting paid a decent amount, I would care less. (I'd still care though. Hairdressers charge ridiculous amounts of money, then get a ridiculously large tip on top of that).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> You just got yourself 4 stars


Only 2 here.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Driving for uber is horrible, therefore it is important not to tip your driver. By withholding a tip, you'll help them realize sooner, that they are wasting their lives for nothing.
> 
> By not tipping, you are actually doing them a favor.


And I thought I was the only one


----------

